# My 8 month old 135 gal.



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is my largest planted tank. It is randomly planted with new baby plants popping up where they may. Please tell my what you think good or bad. Thank you for taking the time to look.

Sincerely Jim Chaney


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I think it looks great. Your plants are growing strong and healthy, they match up well with the rainbows you have and I think letting the plants grow without what appears to be too much grooming suits the size and look of your stand. They fill in the tank nicely. With such a large set up, it is sometimes challenging to have enough plant material growing to fill the void the tanks creates between stand top and bottom. Depending on the light set up you have you may want to think about adding some kind of reddish stem plants to offset the prevailing green. A great plant that can gived you nice shades of red, yellow and green would be Ludwigia sp. Cuba. It also grows fairly large if given enough room which you have a perfect set up for. Do you have injected CO2? That opens the door for some more difficult plkants that would however give you more reds, maroon, etc. Anyway, you have a beutiful tank and I'm sure it will continue to grow and mature for you. Good luck. Darrell


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I guess I missed this on the first look, but do you have Kribs in your tank also? I see something that looks like a dwarf cichlid, like maybe an Apisto species of some kind....? Just thought I would ask. They are wonderful fish and very easy to breed if the conditions are right. Darrell


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like it. Everything looks very healthy and I enjoy seeing plants growing freely. It's quite a jungle and fun to look through to see what is hiding.


----------



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. I have worked hard to get the tank up and going. There are some bronze crypts and red crypts they are just not real large yet. I have some Ludwig and just getting the cuttings to root now. I have CO2 yeast makers on the tank, there are 2 of them with ladders. If you or any one else want me do make some close ups I can. Thank you again for taking the time to email to the forum. 

Sincerely Jim Chaney


----------



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes I have Cribs, about 6 pairs, also Curviceps, and several other small Cichlids. Oh yes there are a couple of Checker boards in the tank but they are shy and only grow to about 1/2" and thin. 

Thanks Jim


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it looks great. 

It looks like you basically follow my practice - let it grow. 

Cutting plants is well, cutting.


----------



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

I would be interested in some of the peoples remarks why they think my tank was bad. Also I would like to know where I could use some improvements. I guess it is easier to vote without a name. 

Sincerely Jim Chaney


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

I have found that many ppl here are Pos. minded so no one may say they dislike your set up, i personal would if I did...LOL...If you have nuthing to say dont say it at all...Is the Rule

But I have a 180 that Im trying to grow in and its so hard because it take so long to really fill in so for you to have done so well in 8months Im inpressed and they do all look healthy and very strong. I like it. I have 2months on mine and it looks 2months...LOL so hopefully it'll be that well filled in 8.As far as changes...i would do one thing....do you have a powerhead? I would let the big plant ( still a noobie) that flows to the left at the top-get it to go both ways so its not all leaning the view to the left and fills the top better....or do you need the light to get to the right side tank?

Thats my .02
Great job


----------



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you I did it that way because I like it. Not because I didn't now. I appreciate your suggestion and will take it under advisement. I have a lot of my low light plants over in that section. My killifish love it and so do the half beaks,it gives them a place to rest from the flow and keeps them from picking at each other. Also my intake of my Fluval 500 is on that side and the output is on the other which as you know pushes all the plants that way. I have truly enjoyed this tank. If you are in the DFW area please let me know. I will be glad to share some cuttings and also rooted plants for your new tank. Take care and thanks again.

Sincerely Jim Chaney


----------



## fswjr (Jul 16, 2007)

Great looking tank.... Have a ? or 2. What did you use as your substrate? Also did you use heater cable underneath? I 'm doing a 26gal bow for my discus and I would like some help from a pro like yourself.....


----------



## jdogg (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words. Yes I use a cable, also I use Red Sea florite and one other brand. I topped it off with a fine crushed rock. I use very little CO2 with yeast makers, but I forget most of the time to keep them recharged. I have thought about a reg. and bottle but the are just so expensive and I don't seem to have a problem growing plants. I will be glad to answer or help in any way.

Thanks again Jim Chaney


----------

